# renovating kitchen / bathroom



## cork laurence (Sep 1, 2017)

What would a rough price be for a total renovation of a kitchen and bathrooms . Replacing everything.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

cork laurence said:


> What would a rough price be for a total renovation of a kitchen and bathrooms . Replacing everything.


How long is a piece of string. Ours in total cost 2550€ but we bought our kitchen units flatpack (self-assembly) in Brico as well as the tiles and bathroom chinaware.


----------



## fhanrah (Feb 16, 2017)

Just had the kitchen done, custom made kitchen units, granite worktop, all new lighting/plumbing floor and walls retiled etc €4950 this included labour ikea didn't. {I was quoted 4k just for the kitchen units from IKEA, I'm not joking}
I was quoted from 2.5k to 10k for the bathrooms, new plumbing, walk in shower/glass wall sink, wc, retiling etc. {all depends on the quality of the goods and tiles} since we aren't under any rush we have decided to start buying the bathroom bit in stages to spread out the cost and then we will just have the labour to pay for


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

We are just starting a kitchen remodel right now, and we've gotten quotes that range from 4,000 to 10,000 euros. That's just to switch out the cabinets and the countertop. 

The cost for you will depend not only on the size of your kitchen and bathroom but also on the type of cabinets and countertops you choose. The only way you can find out what it will cost you will be for you to get out and see what's available and then get some estimates.


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

I bought the kitchen units used on Facebook for 300€ and the worktops, sink and tap cost under 200€ at Leroy Merlin. The hob was 200€ and we kept all the other white goods.


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Try the IKEA planner (there are others available on line). It will give you an idea of what is required and a price guide. Then adjust that based on different suppliers, quality, prices. 

While I dislike IKEA they do at times have offers that make the prices more attractive. And if you use their fitters they guarantee success without odd extras and failed measurements. But they are a bit like Marmite.

We spent just under 20000 2 years ago but that included replastering, new tiled floor, new boiler moved outside, units for a large L shaped space, and all white goods.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

What I didn't like about IKEA was the fact that they wanted payment in full before the order was even delivered, let alone fitted. That is a no no for me.

I used a local kitchen supply company and only had to pay 10% upfront, nothing further until all work was completed and I was happy with it (that included them supplying all new appliances - their prices were equivalent to what it would have cost had I ordered them myself online (I did check) and it was much easier for us not to have to be there at different times to receive deliveries, plus if anything develops a fault I just have to contact the kitchen company and they will arrange for the repair rather than me having to contact different servicing companies). They suggested two or three different options for each appliance, based on the criteria I'd given them, and if I preferred something different I just emailed them details of the one I preferred and they gave me a price for that instead.


----------



## cork laurence (Sep 1, 2017)

thanks for replies , looking for smallish sized kitchen fit out, gutting the place and starting from scratch. not sure about plumbing costs , hadn,t thought of that. As i have two left hands, would hope to have all work done for me.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

cork laurence said:


> What would a rough price be for a total renovation of a kitchen and bathrooms . Replacing everything.




You can expect tp pay around €6000 for a standard bath, replacing tiles, cabinets, fixtures. The kitchen can start around €7000 and go up from there. My wife picked high end everything and we came out around €17000.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

